# how to build a smoker?



## ladymother (May 9, 2011)

I have a ton of habenero peppers that will be ripe soon. when I googled preservation methods I saw a lot of suggestions for smoking the peppers. I hadn't thought about it before but it sure would be nice to have a smoker.... especially when the rabbits start producing and come deer season.... so I googled "how to make a smoker"... there were tons of cool ideas but I thought I'd come ask here at HT to get some real ideas from real people  this is my first year with a garden, and although I was born and raised on a family farm, Im still new to homesteading! thanks all! 
~Hannah

sorry for the typos... I'm on my phone and its not too compatible with this forum


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We made one from an unused galvanized trash can. Works great. Hardest part was finding the hotplate to put in it.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi ladymother.

we make them out of old fridges and washing machines,





















































my mate Stan the man, at his smoker,









even smoked cheese,

We have all so made them out 44gallon drums as well old packing timber case

Have fun :buds:MM






ladymother said:


> I have a ton of habenero peppers that will be ripe soon. when I googled preservation methods I saw a lot of suggestions for smoking the peppers. I hadn't thought about it before but it sure would be nice to have a smoker.... especially when the rabbits start producing and come deer season.... so I googled "how to make a smoker"... there were tons of cool ideas but I thought I'd come ask here at HT to get some real ideas from real people  this is my first year with a garden, and although I was born and raised on a family farm, Im still new to homesteading! thanks all!
> ~Hannah
> 
> sorry for the typos... I'm on my phone and its not too compatible with this forum


----------



## ladymother (May 9, 2011)

thank you for posting those pics! I have 2 old fridges just sitting in the front yard looking trashy... yay, finally a use for one of them! lol


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Mick,

do you change the interior lining of the fridge if it is plastic?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showpost.php?p=662611&postcount=86

Personally, I would not use a galvanized anything for cooking (and smoking is cooking)

Looking for a Stainless barrel for my latest UDS build


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,

No as the way we make them they are on flame need the interior as the heat source is in the bottom all metal box which is the outer body of a washing Machine so in the fridge area all you are getting is real hot smoke, and as for using Stainless steel would you have done a few smoke the wall of the smoker a cover in black creosol glaze, as you can see in the photos, I have made well over 20 of these and I have seen a lot more on the internet, I did make one for a mate that needed a Stainless steel inside so I got him to pay a metal shop to make up a Stainless steel box that slipped in over the fridges interior which work find but cost him and extra $500 but it did make a nice smoker. Growing up I Dad (R.I.P) would smoke fish in a smoker on the beach with 4 post and rails tied together with bailing twine and wet potato sacks hang over the frame we eat the best smoked fish you could buy in that, and He would smoke our Xmas Ham in a old packing case he had modified and used a tee piece pipe cut in the wood stove chimney with a flue the stop the smoke going up the chimney and made it go out through the packing case and moke the ham & bacon plus sausages yummo I can still taste that ham & bacon dam it was great. MM

This pic show were the hot smoke enties the smoking chamber, here Stan is lifting the smoke defuser up so we can is the inlet hole. but the racks are 100% stainless steel.









This pic show were the heat source is set









This show how the gas is piped into it and were the sawdust sits were use old round BBQ plates and burns, 











.




po boy said:


> Mick,
> 
> do you change the interior lining of the fridge if it is plastic?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here a few other Fridge smoker from the internet,

http://rp.smugmug.com/photos/94182047_sHGMc-M.jpg


http://www.ghosttraveller.com/fridgesmoker.jpg
http://www.ghosttraveller.com/make a smoker from an old refrigerator.htm

http://www.theingredientstore.com/foodpreservation/refrig_smoker.htm


Here is a youtube [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHG7GG-MLqU[/ame]


Or try a Filing Cabinet smoker [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btCtfNO0R-8[/ame]

Or a Oil drum smoker 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bg34eC6ckI[/ame]


MM


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Once you get your smoker up and running, try buckboard bacon:

http://http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/2002/10/buckboard-bacon.html

I just finished up a whole pork loin using High Mountain seasoning (mentioned in this article) and the meat is fantastic!


----------

